# Attaching gable porch roof to wall



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Figure out where the rafters land, the thickness of the deck sheathing, the thickness of the roof and underlay. Cut the siding at least an inch higher than that. The step flashing goes behind the siding if that's what you're referring to by "sealing it to the house,". 
You'll have to make a trim piece to finish it off.


----------

